# Spaying surgery



## RingAroundaRosie (Sep 15, 2012)

I held off having my one year old female spayed. I read about the benefits of this and weighed it against the risks of waiting. Now that she is matured, has had her first heat, I am quite sure that now is the time to do it. Are there others who have waited, and if so, would you share your experience with me? Are there specific anesthesia meds I should request or stay away from? I heard that toy breeds can be sensitive to some. Thanks for any words of wisdom.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RingAroundaRosie said:


> I held off having my one year old female spayed. I read about the benefits of this and weighed it against the risks of waiting. Now that she is matured, has had her first heat, I am quite sure that now is the time to do it. Are there others who have waited, and if so, would you share your experience with me? Are there specific anesthesia meds I should request or stay away from? I heard that toy breeds can be sensitive to some. Thanks for any words of wisdom.


Can't answer you in terms of anesthesia, but I can tell you that I've done quite a bit of research into spay procedures for a possible female puppy. (No, folks... that does NOT mean I am getting a puppy soon!!!) If and when I get a girl, I will have her spay done by a vet who is experienced in ovarectomies rather than the more typical complete hysterectomies.

In an ovarectomy, just the ovaries are removed, and not the uterus. It is a quicker, less invasive surgery when done by an experienced practitioner, and provides all the benefits that a more typical spay does, without the risk of spay incontinence later on, and a much shorter/easier recovery time. Do some research for yourself before deciding... more and more vets are going to this procedure.


----------



## RingAroundaRosie (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you very much - I will definitely find out more about that! One has to wonder why this would not be the preferred method.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RingAroundaRosie said:


> Thank you very much - I will definitely find out more about that! One has to wonder why this would not be the preferred method.


I think that before relatively recently, they thought that if you didn't remove the uterus too, the dog was still at risk for Pyometra, which is a BAD infection that many non-spayed females get later in life. More recently, they have found that Pyometra seems to be largely a hormonal problem, and that even when the uterus is left in place, the dogs don't get it once their ovaries are removed.


----------



## RingAroundaRosie (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm happy to report that Rosie has had her laparoscopy done just yesterday! She had her ovaries removed but her uterus is intact! Two tiny incisions just half inch each. She is remarkably well today - eating, going for leash walks, no need for the E collar as she's not licking area. Have been giving her the pain med as prescribed but doubt she will need it tomorrow. Thank you so much - I never would've known to ask for this!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Glad Rosie is doing well!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay! Rosie girl! You have a smart mom!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That's great if you don't mine me asking how much was that type of surgery? I really need to get Maddie spayed but its looking like she will have one more heat.


----------



## RingAroundaRosie (Sep 15, 2012)

It was 200 more than the regular spay procedure. Ask for Sevoflurane anesthesia. There's a list I can share of all the ones to avoid. Let me know. 

It was well worth the extra money!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

RingAroundaRosie said:


> It was 200 more than the regular spay procedure. Ask for Sevoflurane anesthesia. There's a list I can share of all the ones to avoid. Let me know.
> 
> It was well worth the extra money!


 Thank you If the recovery is much better that's well worth the extra $200.


----------

